# The Revenant



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great film, I can see DiCaprio getting an Oscar or something, or possibly best picture as it's beautiful set. 
Some really great scenes. 

Gonz.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Excellent film, dunno about that Oscar tho :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

Just this minute finished watching this film (cartoon hd) and it is excellent.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Where did you see it Cleanme?


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

The bear clip OMG


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Watched this last week and have to agree, great film.

The bear mauling, for saying its CGI, looks very realistic.

Well worth watching.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> Where did you see it Cleanme?


Hi Ross

I use a site called Putlocker.is
You have to shut down the pages it opens when clicking into new pages but when the film loads they are perfect. 
If they are not good quality a warning appears to inform you.

Gonz.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just finished watching this - excellent film.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

Ross said:


> Where did you see it Cleanme?


Cartoon HD, Ross. Get the app on your ipad and flick the movie across to your tv.

Recently watched _The Hateful Eight_ and _The Martian_ too.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

CleanMe said:


> Cartoon HD, Ross. Get the app on your ipad and flick the movie across to your tv.
> 
> Recently watched _The Hateful Eight_ and _The Martian_ too.


I didn't fancy the Martian but really enjoyed it.

Gonz


----------



## Rachel96 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah if he doesn't win an Oscar for this I will be shocked. 

The effort he put in this film is unreal! 

Out on the 15th January and I can't wait to watch it


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

have to watch this on the Kodi then did see it on there


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

The best film I've seen in a long while. Amazing!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

The best acting i have ever seen and I was never keen on the bloke before watching blood diamond but knocks it out of the park with this one.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Just come back from the cinema watching this.

I thought it was good, filmed well and good acting.. but i must be the only one who thinks it wasn't amazing... some bits were confusing too


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Watched this last night. Very good, maybe a little dragged out but acting and cinematography was excellent and enjoyed the whole bear metaphor with dicaprio.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

It was OK - Acting was good, and the filming was good too. But honestly, it was way too long and dragged out.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Same here all about revenge dragged on So much Hype let down


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Its a good movie but I dont know if DiCaprio deserves an Oskar for this one...infact I think Tom Hardy deserves one! I actually needed half a movie to realize it was him. The acting, the voice change, the mask...he was a completely different person!

The bear scene was great btw :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Same here all about revenge dragged on So much Hype let down


Agreed, feel like a revenge film needs to have more action in it.


----------

